# Fertility question



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

So I have a 3 month old buck kid that is super nice but he has a scrotum split and I've heard that in some cases has caused the buck to be infertile would it be possible to test him to see if he is or isn't fertile ? Ps I don't know anything about his sire I do own his dam but I know nothing about her either because I purchased them at a sale


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sure it is possible to get him tested but I have never heard it makes them infertile it's just a not something you really want for shows.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok Thank you 

He's not registered we are going to use him for breeding wethers so it wouldn't be a huge deal for any sons out of him


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I read the same thing, I have a buck I just purchased that i didn't notice he had a split, so of course I tested by throwing a few does in with him. Knock on wood it's been a little over a month and they have not come back in heat!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If it were me I would probably test the same way as jessica.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

How else could you test because all my does are currently bred to my previous buck ? Would it be possible for the vet to check ?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well now you have a reason to buy another goat!! Lol just kidding. I'm not 100% on this but yes I think a vet could, I think they would just need to get the semen and be able to look and make sure he's got some good swimmers there. I'm just not sure how that would be done with a goat. 
There was a topic on here not long ago about this and quite a few people had said that basically what we read about splits is untrue. How big of a split does he have? One buck was said to have over a 2 inch split and he produced many kids. 
I would ask your vet if your totally worried about it, but in the long run it might be cheaper just to feed him for another year and wait and see. A month after he breeds a doe you can draw blood and send it in to see if she's covered or not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, a vet can test the bucks sperm count.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

It's not very big only about 1/2 to 1 inch I just didn't know if he was too young to be tested or not because he would make a killer wether if he's sterile and I'm a senior so this would be my last year to show but I don't want to band him if there's no reason to


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Seems small your right.

The only thing I can say is, to ask a vet on when is the best time to test(what age).
Being super small in scrotum size, can also indicate a mineral deficiency.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

That's just how big the split is


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Could be an issue. Over the years I have also noted that odd shaped testies tend to translate over into odd shaped udders from the bucks daughters. Not sure if thats a founded assumption but seems to turn out that way.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the responses they were very helpful I guess I will be calling the vet Monday to see what they think I should do hopefully he's not infertile


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I know of a buck that has a massive split, half his scrotum and when he was young the two halves were twisted around each other. The lady wrapped it to make them sit right. IMHO he should have been wethered for that spilt as it is huge! But he is fertile and breeding.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Our vet doesn't do any type of fertility testing at all 

well back to square one !


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok well you mentioned he could be a show wether? Is this something you purchased or did you raise him? If your worried and you raised him you could always wether him and try next kidding for another him but with better testicles. If you bough him or NEED him I would chance it and use him. Just use him as soon as you can, but the risk of him not being able to breed I think is the same as any buck, these perfectly round boys out there who are flat out no good, or have no interest in girls at all. Actually I've herd more about uninterested boys then I have about split testicles being no good.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well I bought him so that was why I didn't want to band him and he is very interested in our does he has been since a week old so I think he's fine but as soon as I say tht knowing my luck he won't be lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh you have the same luck as me!! I would try him out, let me see if I have a shot of my guys split, he and my other buck are figuring things out right now so I can't get you a very good shot but here it is, it's been well over a month since I gave him the first doe so I'm thinking he's ok. And hey!! If all your does are bred right now you have a reason to buy a new one lol


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I'd love another goat but my parents probably wouldn't find that amusing lol 
He's gorgeous by the way!
Mine is a black dapple headed with a blaze on his face just like his momma


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol yeah my husband would figure it was some kind of con I had going lol. I guess if you had a friend you would trust with their goats you could do a free breeding, but in all honesty, I think he should be fine. I know if your like me you'll still worry lol but I feel better about telling you that now that this guy is ok.
And thank you!! Now you have to show off your guy


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I'll have to try to get pics of him this afternoon I honestly see no faults other than the split but I would love to hear everyone's opinions on him when I get the pics up


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Pictures are not the greatest he hates the stand an wouldnt set up correctly but he's about 3 months old and probably weighs 65-70 pounds


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)




----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's a cute guy, but I honestly don't like his split  If it's big now which it does appear to look big in those last pics, then it may get even bigger as he gets older. I know your not planning to do any showing with him so he might do fine for what your wanting.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks 
Yes his split is fairly big that line isn't all split tho it's only about 3/4 inch but I'm sure it will probably get larger I've seen a buck with a very large split when we had to take a fence jumper to the sale barn I assumed that he was probably a sterile buck but when we looked at this little guy and his mom the split wasn't really noticeable I didn't see it till a couple weeks ago when it became obvious


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh he's a handsome one!! Now another view on this guy, what is your goal with your goats? I agree it's a good sized split, I still stand by saying he might still be good, but he might be a deal breaker on selling his offspring  he also might pass this on. If your a commercial breeder or just mainly want to sell show wethers then this won't matter very much, just something to think about. Also my rule is I NEVER sell my proven bucks till I get some kids out of the replacement, that's split or not


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thank you 
I am just aiming to use him for breeding show wethers so it's not a huge deal for that I guess and I don't plan on going registered anytime soon so hopefully it won't get super large in the future but as I said before he's been acting very Bucky since we brought him home at a week old


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Then make sure you have a back up buck and go for it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, that is a big split and will get a bit bigger as her matures.

He will suit you nicely otherwise, for whether kids.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thank you for your advice & compliments everyone I'm really excited to see how he grows out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

